# Caloventor Kerosene/Gasoil Universal



## pamier (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola queria hacerles una consulta, estoy tratando de hacer funcionar un caloventor a gasoil, los que parecen una turbina, el tema es que arranca pero luego de 15 segundos se apaga. Se ve que tiene un fusible termico porque calienta mucho la plaqueta. les mando una foto a ver si alguno se le ocurre cual puede ser el problema. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2012)

Si el calefactor es de una marca fabricadas en Australia, poseen una LDR que detecta la presencia de la llama, si no la detecta apaga el motor, revisa que esta esté limpia.
También verifica que la bomba de aire que pulveriza el combustible tenga buen tiraje


----------



## capitanp (Jun 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el calefactor es de una marca fabricadas en Australia, poseen una LDR que detecta la presencia de la llama, si no la detecta apaga el motor, revisa que esta esté limpia.
> También verifica que la bomba de aire que pulveriza el combustible tenga buen tiraje


 
Si ami m paso que el hollin tapo el ldr, tambien poseen un zonda gamma


----------



## pamier (Jun 6, 2012)

Gracias Fogonazo y capitanp, limpie la zonda y anda!!! era eso. Ahora el tema es que tira mucho humo, la tapa dice que hay que ponerle kerosene o gasoil #1 (supongo que sera de grado uno) lo unico que pude encontrar por la zona que vivo es gasoil para auto, nada barato por cierto, no se si tendra que ver el tipo de gasoil o habra que regular la combustion para que queme mejor. Estuve viendo un par de video por internet y veo que la llama se queda dentro del caloventor y solamente sale aire caliente, el que tengo yo tira llama por fuera del caloventor, es como si el combustible tuviera mucha potencia, sera eso?

saludos y gracias


----------



## capitanp (Jun 6, 2012)

quizas tengas que limpiar la boquilla pulvarizadora, y buscar conde tenga la regulacion de aire para la mezcla, tambien si tiene cambiale el filtro de combustible. saludos


----------



## freser (May 31, 2016)

Buenas noches, es mi primer post en el foro, pero no mi primera visita. Hace mucho lo miro y la verdad he sacado mucha info para mis proyectos (de aficionado), soy técnico en calefacción y aire acondicionado. Y estoy con un proyecto de faricar un control de encendido para un turbocalentador a gas-oil (cañón diésel, comúnmente llamado). Con mi poca experiencia en electrónica, lo que se lo he aprendido buscando info y haciendo pruebas de falla y error.
Paso ha explicar lo que he logrado realizar, con un 555 activo por 25 segundos el rele de motor ventilado (bomba diesel incorporada) e ignitor (transformador de encendido), y cuando el 555 termina el tiempo y estando presente la llama, y si la LDR (fotocelula) la vio mantiene en funcionamiento el moto-ventilador, y corta el ignitor. 
Espero que se haya entendido.
Comence con este proyecto, porque es imposible conseguir los transformadores ORIGINALES (de uso continuo) y placas electrónicas. Y los trafo que se consiguen son de trabajo intermitente, no mas de dos minutos.
Adjunto diagrama de Livewire, para ver si me pueden ayudar para eliminar el Push-switch (SW2) y el rele3 (RL3), intente con un transistor pero no tuve suerte. Este lo puse como seguridad activando el reset del 555 y mandando señal al led intermitente que me avisa que la LDR esta activada sin llama. 
Muchas gracias de antemano
Francisco
Ajunto una foto de un turbocalentador para quien no los conocen


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 1, 2016)

este modelo de ignitor es de uso continuo, probado

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beckett-51771U-Electronic-Oil-Igniter-Transformer-for-use-with-A-AF-AFG-/261211427493


----------

